# Key Post: Why pictures not showing on web site.



## andy (14 Jan 2005)

When I open some web sites, the picture in the body of the site is not showing, even though I have "show pictures" ticked in internet options set-up. Advert pictures on the side are showing, but not in the body of the site. Any cure for this. Using IE version 6.0


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2005)

*Re: Why pictures not showing on web site.*

Can you give an example of the sort of sites causing the problem? Did the images in such sites display OK in the past or was this always the case? Can you try another browser?


----------



## car (14 Jan 2005)

*graphics*

This Microsoft [broken link removed] has always helped me with graphics problems.


----------



## andy (15 Jan 2005)

*example of problem*

Clubman
This is an example of the problem www.stoxx.com/index.html 
 - see the red, green & blue icon.


----------



## jdwexford (15 Jan 2005)

*Re: example of problem*

Hi
What anti visrus /anti spam software do you have?
I came across a similar problem on a site we have, the reason was some software recognises images of certain dimensions as unwanted advertisements (usually associated with popups)


----------



## andy (15 Jan 2005)

*anti virus*

I have McAfee V 4.5.1 SP1


----------



## jdwexford (15 Jan 2005)

*Re: anti virus*

I can't see a red greeen  and blue icon- where is the image on the page.
One thing- I looked at source and some of the images are actually java ******s. Do you have java vm installed, and is your browser security settings set up in such a way as not to run ******s?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2005)

*Re: anti virus*

I can't see any red/green/blue icon either. When you open this site can you see _Karl Jeacle's_ mortgage calculator? If not then I reckon that _jdwexford_ is on the ball and the problem is that you don't have a _Java_ runtime/virtual machine installed and will need to download/install one from [broken link removed] (click the _Download J2SE JRE_ link to download the latest 1.4 version of the _Java_ runtime environment but note that it's a 15MB download so you might want to do it on broadband!).

Note also that the word used by _jdwexford_ above obliterated by asterisks was "a_p_p_l_e_t" without the underscores. _ezBoard_ "censors" that term as a security measure against nefarious use of _Java_ on the site.


----------



## andy (15 Jan 2005)

*looks like the java problem*

Mortgage calculator does'nt show. Which of these java things should I download - I have broadband [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2005)

*Re: looks like the java problem*

The one I pointed out above - the link under the heading _"J2SE v 1.4.2_06  JRE  includes the JVM technology"_ (the fourth download link listed on the page). You only need the runtime environment - the other downloads also bundle developer tools which only people writing _Java_ applications need and which otherwise simply bloat the size of the download for end users.


----------



## andy (16 Jan 2005)

*still not working*

Thanks guys
I downloaded this Java thing - could'nt install because ran out of disc space on drive C - installed on drive D - opened Karls mortgage calculator - pictures still not showing. I am not well up on PC's, disc space etc. Any ideas on what I could do. I often get message while on internet that "this program has performed an illegal operation & will be shut down". This appears when disc is full - I do disc clean-up - re-start & keep going until message appears again - message doesnt appear when on internet for short time - only when on for long time after opening many sites.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2005)

*Re: still not working*

*could'nt install because ran out of disc space on drive C - installed on drive D *

Did you definitely run the installation process or did you just store the dowloaded file on the D: drive?

* opened Karls mortgage calculator - pictures still not showing.*

Even after closing all browser windows and then starting the browser again? If so then it sounds like the _Java_ runtime is not installed after all. If you are running _Windows 2000/XP_ then you could check _Start -> Set Program Access and Defaults_ and check if the _Choose default virtual machine for Java _ option is present and enabled. Also check _Start -> Settings -> Control Panel ->  Add/Remove Programs_ and check if _J2SE Runtime Environment ..._ is listed.

*I often get message while on internet that "this program has performed an illegal operation & will be shut down".*

This happens when programs crash unpectedly for some reason.

*This appears when disc is full - I do disc clean-up - re-start & keep going until message appears again - message doesnt appear when on internet for short time - only when on for long time after opening many sites.*

Sounds like you are running out of disk space and need to do a more significant clean-up or install additional hard disk space. When you are browsing your local brower cache (e.g. temporary internet files folder) fills up with pages and graphics that you download. You can tweak the settings for the amount of disk space allocated to the browser cache (e.g. In _Internet Explorer_ _Tools -> Internet Options... -> Temporary Internet Files -> Settings..._) in case that's of any use. It might be worth running the _Windows_ _Disk Cleanup_ program to see if there is anything else that can potentially be cleared out (_Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> Disk Cleanup_). Don't delete anything unless you know that it is safe to do so.

Ideally get somebody with more technical expertise to have a look at your PC and advise on the best way to improve performance and stability.


----------

